# Spark plugs for '72 7.6 convertibles



## graydog (Mar 14, 2012)

I need spark plugs for my 1972 7.6 convertibles. Both have plugs that are old and need replacing and probably not correct anyway. Can someone give me the number of a popular brand like AC Delco or Champion that is available at Walmart or O'Reillys. The Gravely part # is 10965P1.


----------



## graydog (Mar 14, 2012)

I didn't get any response, but I did find that the plug I needed for my 1972 7.6hp Gravelys is a Champion H8C. I found them at o'Reilly's for about $3.00 each.
Another part I needed was a nylon washer for the crankcase drain. I found them at Lowes in the hardware dept. 4 for less than $1.


----------

